# How Much To Feed?



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have

7" piraya
6" piraya
4x 4" caribe
2x 4" reds

in a 150 gallon

how much should I feed theses guys? and how often....as of now i feed them 8 shrimp a day....about 1 each....i just dont want any canabalism with the big piraya and the little guys in there....any help on feeding would be apreciated thanks...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I would experiment with it a bit. I would thaw out 10-12 shrimp next time. Toss in the normal 8 and then toss 1 more in there. If they eat it within 30 seconds, toss in another one. I wouldn't feed more then 15 though. They will over stuff themselves which can lead to them puking all over and destroying your params. Been there done that. If I was you I'd look at mixing up their diet a bit more too. Try some Tilapia fillets and maybe some pellets.

The other thing to keep in mind is that if you do lose one to cannabalism don't immediately blame yourself for not feeding them enough. I have a large group of Juvi pygos going right now and I can feed them until their stomachs look like they're gonna bust and 5 mins later I'll watch them destroy one of their own. I would keep an eye out for any wounds on the Ps. If the group notices a wound they will tend to group on that one and take it out. Good Luck.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Heres my Q.
Ive been feeding my babys shirmp, I just clean it and hold the tail to hand feed them.
Yesterday they ate the hole damn thing, Its defenetly bigger then all 3 of my P's. Should i let them eat a hole one again tonight?
I defenetly dont want them throwing up in my tank.
Im not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

All your fish are good for being fed every 2nd or 4th day, I find with my reds is they will only eat so much then they'll stop. I feed mine raw fish and prawns every 4th or 5th day and maybe a handful of pellets every 2nd day if I remember.


----------

